#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-17
<daxroc> Morning all
<daxroc> Anyone here having issues with the irish package mirrors ?
<slashtom> aye
<slashtom> timing out for me
<daxroc> cheers slashtom appreciate it.
<ebel> yeah
<ebel> Me too
<daxroc> Seems it's allover twitter too
<daxroc> not just local
<daxroc> nm , just other irish users noticing the issues. mybad
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-18
<czajkowski> aloha
<ebel> yo yo yo
<czajkowski> ebel: howd o
<ebel> grand. yourself?
<czajkowski> bit sick
<czajkowski> but so busy
<czajkowski> which is great
<czajkowski> :D
<ebel> Cool.
<ebel> Sounds like you're liking the new place
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> kept very busy
<czajkowski> which is good
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-19
<infoturtle> yes! 5 days later, pc fixed!!
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || IRC Meeting: Tonight at 8pm here || Ubuntu Hours: Dublin TBA Limerick TBA Cork TBA || Ubuntu Bowling! http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/579/detail/
<airurando> +
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> anyone around for the meeting?
<airurando> evening ebel
<ebel> 'ello
<ebel> irc meeting soon
<airurando> yip
<airurando> kinda quiet yet though
<airurando> howdy infoturtle
<infoturtle> how do airurando
<ebel> yo
<infoturtle> sorry if I'm late, mad pc problems as of late
<infoturtle> bios and three hard drives bust
<airurando> nasty
<infoturtle> indeed
<airurando> you got it fixed now though right?
<infoturtle> ya but the bios is still dodgy and got a loan of a hard drive of my girlfriend
<airurando> is the podcast recording going ahead?
<infoturtle> it is ya
<airurando> if yes who's recording it?
<infoturtle> right after this
<airurando> who are the crew
<infoturtle> we're all recording our end and I'm editing the three tracks, that way we;;; have 0 lag
<airurando> sounds like a  lot of editing work
<infoturtle> the crew is my self, pall hannan (fudge) and gary smith
<infoturtle> na I play in a band so used to editing lots of tracks for drums
<airurando> I look forward to hearing it
<airurando> ebel: want to give it a few more mins?
<infoturtle> thanks, can't wait to get it done
<infoturtle> fudge is joining us two hes just booting now
<ebel> airurando: sure
<infoturtle> heres gary
<ebel> yo
<airurando> hi imgarysmith
<imgarysmith> haha, hey guys
<airurando> tdr112: you about? hope you're not too snowed under with College work.
<infoturtle> woo, users are just packing into this meeting, aren't they!
<garrydonnelly> hi :-)
<fudgez> yo
<infoturtle> hey garrydonnelly
<ebel> yo
<czajkowski> aloa
<garrydonnelly>  I'm a newbie to ubuntu-ie and i'm afraid I am a little busy right here so i'm mainly a lurker for the moment but i'lll try to take part as much as possible.
<airurando> garrydonnelly: welcome
<airurando> meeting will start soon
<garrydonnelly> Also logged in on my phone so it's a bit slow to type. :-)
<airurando> feel free to join in at any time.
<airurando> Hi czajkowski.
<airurando> poor you.
<czajkowski> aye just a tad broken
<airurando> hope you feel better soon.
<infoturtle> I hate IRC on android
<airurando> ebel: should we start?
<ebel> let's go
<imgarysmith> is it possible to delay the meeting 10 mins
<fudgez>  I'm in no rush is someone cool coming?
<infoturtle> think everyone cool is here
<airurando> imgarysmith why?
<imgarysmith> I'm walking home so I can't really pay attention
<infoturtle> tis fine imgarysmith, you can review the logs later
<imgarysmith> okay grand
<airurando> ebel you chairing?
<ebel> sure, i'll chair
<ebel> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 14:14. The chair is ebel.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<ebel> so this is the irc meeting
<ebel> wiki page with agenda is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-01-19
<ebel> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-01-19
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-01-19
<czajkowski> o/
 * fudgez makes some coffee
<ebel> Please say PRESENT if you are here and paying attentiob
<ebel> PRESENT
<fudgez> present
<czajkowski> PRESENT
<infoturtle> PRESENT
<airurando> PRESENT
<garrydonnelly> Percent
<imgarysmith> present
<garrydonnelly> Lol. Silly swype. present
<fudgez> go auto correct
<ebel> right, the first item on the agenda is:
<ebel> [topic] Review of previous action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  Review of previous action items
<ebel> Anyone got anything to say on this?
<infoturtle> nope
<airurando> don't think there are any really.
<infoturtle> last meeting was quite
<terran> Present for once
<airurando> website is an agenda item proper
<ebel> yes
<ebel> [topic] Ubuntu Hours & (ILUG) PoTD
<MootBot> New Topic:  Ubuntu Hours & (ILUG) PoTD
<ebel> added by me
<ebel> I was wondering about the (ILUG) PoTD in dublin
<ebel> there was more people there than have been at the last few ubuntu hours
<ebel> (note this all applies to the dublin meet ups, other cities are different)
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> i was wondering about merging ubuntu hour back into the ilug potd thing?
<ebel> In fact I don't think there's been an ilug potd in ages anyway.
<ebel> perhaps by inviting people on ilug mailing list along, more might come, and calling it non-ubuntu hours might open it up
<ebel> course we (we=ubuntu community) /could/ still do both aswell....
<ebel> what do people think?
<ebel> good idea? bad idea? don't care?
<fudgez> good idea
<fudgez> Everyone loves mailing lists
<infoturtle> Can't comment on this, limerick bound
<ebel> (NB: I don't think I (or anyone) can direct anyone to do anything, so y'all can ignore me and never go to a potd and nothing wrong with that) :)
 * fudgez transcends counties
<airurando> I do agree that the attendance at UH Dublin has dropped off
<airurando> I'd just be concerned about dropping the UH name
<airurando> but Iultimately I do agree that it is a good idea to merge ubuntu hour back into the ilug potd
<fudgez> Should still be called UH definately but what you can do is have a seperate mailing list but invite people in the ILUG POTD list to join?
<ebel> well ubuntu-ie has a mailing list. ilug has a mailing list.
<ebel> doubt there's much benefit to another mailing list.
<ebel> i suppose i'd like to see more linuxy people at the monthly meet ups.
<tdr112> i think the best way to look at it is to ask why th uh are not working and try and fix them
<ebel> yeah, any suggestions?
<czajkowski> my only comment on it would be this
<tdr112> i think the iusse is , its the same few people at uh , dont get me worng they are great people but you end up with notting to talk about as you just keep talking about the smae things  in the end you lose intrest in going back
<czajkowski> I realy dont want to see the name UH lost, as when it comes to showing the work Ubuntu ie does one could then argue it's not an UH but an ILUG event
<czajkowski> making you not a loco
<ebel> or, alternatively, is there a problem? should we do something? or not? are we fine the way we are?
<czajkowski> maybe have it every 2nd month ?
<czajkowski> doesnt have to be monthly
<airurando> how can we improve communication / advertising?
<airurando> how can it be made more interesting?
<airurando> In terms of the ubuntu channels of communication I think we have it covered.
<airurando> but that's not enough.
<airurando> I suggested a while back that we should have a topic for discussion at each UH
<ebel> another idea: think about what we want to have.
<ebel> currently it's a meet in a pub and chat
<ebel> other user groups do other things, e.g. python ireland do regular talks.
<ebel> that could be a rejuvenation attempt?
<airurando> ebel: yep
<czajkowski> nods
<tdr112> i think we all can see that meeting every month just for a chat is not working
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> may need to change it about
<airurando> yip
<tdr112> maybe a chat every 2 months and some sort of atcivy for the other one
<czajkowski> aye ounds good
<czajkowski> all about variety and making it work for ye
<tdr112> how about we let the next one run as normaly have a chat then to do some thing different for the one after
<czajkowski> not really my place to make a comment really as not here any more :(
<airurando> czajkowski: your opinion is still highly valued
<ebel> so anyone want to do something?
<airurando> ebel: you said there have been no ilug potds recently?
<ebel> airurando: AFAIK
<airurando> showing my ignorance
<airurando> what does AFAIK mean?
<airurando> got it
<airurando> sorry
<infoturtle> as far as i know
<garrydonnelly> Actually can someone translate ilug, uh and potds for me please?
<ebel> well the consensus seems to be to keep the ubuntu-hour thing
<airurando> would it be an idea to combine a UH/Ilug grouping in an event?
<ebel> garrydonnelly: ILUG = irish linux user group,
<infoturtle> irish linux users group
<infoturtle> pint of the day
<ebel> potd = pint of the day
<infoturtle> uh is ubuntu hour too
<infoturtle> in case
<airurando> We need to get a critical mass going.
<fudgez> is that when a priest gives out about art?
<czajkowski> maybe go down the road of a talk once a month
<airurando> I definately like tdr112s idea of talk one month and activity the next?
<czajkowski> and just meet up and talk another month
<ebel> who wants to give a talk?
<czajkowski> why not put that to the list
<ebel> a talk sounds like a good idea
<czajkowski> and explain the reason why yer moving this way to get people more involved
<ebel> yeah, ask the list.
<czajkowski> at the end of the day if people don't want to be involved cant force them either
<ebel> yep
<ebel> [agreed] keep the ubuntu hour name
<MootBot> AGREED received:  keep the ubuntu hour name
<czajkowski> it would be nice if they were of course :) I am slightly biased
<garrydonnelly> Thanks :-)
<airurando> don't go too nerdy on the talks
<ebel> [agreed] try to get people to do talks for ubuntu hour
<MootBot> AGREED received:  try to get people to do talks for ubuntu hour
<czajkowski> mayeb invite a differnt group to come along
<airurando> Remember Ubuntu is for Human Beings
<czajkowski> and do a joint talk
<czajkowski> lie one from say python and 1 ubuntu
<czajkowski> mix and match
<ebel> (I assume i interpreted our consensus on this, please correct me)
<garrydonnelly> How about workshops like they do in apple stores? :-/
<imgarysmith2> workshops++
<infoturtle> thats an idea, or projcts to work on
<czajkowski> nice idea
<tdr112> garrydonnelly: its getting people to give them , we are all busy
<ebel> yeah, who wants to give a workshop?
<infoturtle> might be best to ask the mailing list on that one
<airurando> should the topic for the next UH be
<infoturtle> more people for ideas
<imgarysmith2> I don't mind if its a topic I know enough about
<airurando> How to get this UH rocking?
<garrydonnelly> Well. I guess it needs to be sold as an opportunity to CV boost for those not currently too busy :-)
<ebel> yeah
<ebel> well we'll see if anyone emerges out of the woodwork?
<airurando> etherpad page for wish list and offers?
<airurando> mail the list about the page?
<airurando> I know I'd add to the wish list.
<ebel> sure, you wanna set that up?
<airurando> If people agree that it is a good idea i'll definately set up the etherpad page and mail the list about it.
<imgarysmith2> is it a wishlist for workshops?
<infoturtle> I think it's a great idea, might even pop up for some
<ebel> yeah, gotta get people to do it
<ebel> airurando: looks like there's interest :P
<airurando> imgarysmith2 for anything really, (legal that is)
<imgarysmith2> okay cool
 * ebel tries to get the meeting moving along
<airurando> venues may be an issue down the line
<airurando> ebel action me
<ebel> [action
<ebel> [action
 * fudgez seconds abel's motion 
<ebel> [action] airurando will make an etherpad with workshop wishlishs/offers for potential UH topics
<MootBot> ACTION received:  airurando will make an etherpad with workshop wishlishs/offers for potential UH topics
<ebel> next topic?
<ebel> [topic] Ubuntu Ireland Podcast
<MootBot> New Topic:  Ubuntu Ireland Podcast
<ebel> i added this, but infoturtle knows more about it.
<ebel> infoturtle: would you mind telling us more about it?
<infoturtle> Sure
<infoturtle> for the first one its myslef, imgarysmith2 and fudgez  for the first cast
<infoturtle> its going to be monthly as a means of promoting Ubuntu-ie events and projects for people who would rather have the info read to them than read it
<infoturtle> and for news and fun too
 * airurando is looking forward to listening
<infoturtle> always happy to get people to come on the show too to talk for a segment or for a whole show
<infoturtle> anything else?
<ebel> yes sounds cool. I can't wait to hear it.
<ebel> Good luck infoturtle!
<infoturtle> thanks
<fudgez> First one is recording tonight.... terrifying
<airurando> where will we be able to get it?
<infoturtle> its always recorded after the IRC too
<infoturtle> so it'l be done tonight
<infoturtle> friday
<ebel> Good luck infoturtle & imgarysmith2 & fudgez
<imgarysmith2> thanks ebel
<infoturtle> havent got a site yet but I can host it on my and give a link on ubuntu-ie.org if ye would like?
<airurando> yeah Good luck infoturtle & imgarysmith2 & fudgez
<fudgez> will we be posting it to itunes for ease of subscription?
<ebel> (that might lead on to our next one)
<airurando> infoturtle: so long as I can get it.
<infoturtle> so it'll be on my server but a link can be there for people who visit the ubuntu-ie.org site if you think thats a good idea?
<airurando> fudgez please have an alternative to itunes as well
<ebel> RSS feed should suffice for all podcast software, no?
<infoturtle> .mp3 and .ogg inks
<fudgez> Aye twill do
<ebel> so, next topic... ?
<fudgez> onwards
<infoturtle> indeed
<ebel> [topic] Work on Ubuntu-ie.org from ... (is that you infoturtle ?)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Work on Ubuntu-ie.org from ... (is that you infoturtle ?)
<infoturtle> sure is
 * ebel gives the chair to infoturtle 
<infoturtle> just wondering as I was more egear than sure when I said I'd do work on the site what it is I am to do with it
<infoturtle> update the news or re-do the site in its whole?
<ebel> well i think i speak for all of us (?) when i say it's up to you?
<ebel> you could host the podcast one the server from blacknight?
<ebel> For the record, blacknight sposored us a year of web hosting
<ebel> so we can move off the canonical old drupal install and do what we want.
<infoturtle> could do, I only suggest my server so space usage wasn't an issue
<infoturtle> ya that would be great
<infoturtle> I have a kinda template of an idea to do with it but with my pc i haven't been able to clean the edges of it so I don't want to show it yet
<infoturtle> *with my pc breaking
<ebel> i mean, you don't *have* to do it. We all help in different ways, and we are getting along ok now....
<czajkowski> infoturtle: that's cool the only reason I'd suggest use BK server as it's in impartial server
<czajkowski> and I've seen teams have issues when someoen used their server it just gets a bit messy, though your offer is great
<infoturtle> czajkowski, sure, like i said I don't mind
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> yeah]
<infoturtle> it was an idea so there would be no problems
<ebel> well it's free hosting, so we can use it. no point you getting out of pocket.
<infoturtle> cool all done so
<infoturtle> next topic?
<ebel> [topic] Our LoCo Banner
<MootBot> New Topic:  Our LoCo Banner
<ebel> canonical gave us a 'conference pack'
<ebel> it's a big professionally printed ubuntu banner
<ebel> and table cloth
<ebel> that we can use at events and conferences
<ebel> here's a photo http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5333737140/
<ebel> [link] http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5333737140/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5333737140/
<czajkowski> :D
<infoturtle> I heading to U.L. and L.I.T. to handout out cd's and promote the Limerick UH, would be cool to use that
<infoturtle> but alas it would be a job getting it back to ye
<terran> They don't use .'s in their names I don't think
<terran> I've always seen it UL and LIT
<czajkowski> aye minus the . tis all good
<czajkowski> infoturtle: sounds like a great idea
<fudgez> ^excellent info terran :P
<terran> I have to contribute somehow
<infoturtle> it is but I'll just go with out the banners
<ebel> yeah
<infoturtle> 150miles travel for banners would kill me
<ebel> the banner's in my house at the moment, but it's available to everyone in ubuntu-ie all over ireland
<ebel> hmmm, when you going to ul/lit?
<infoturtle> feb 15 or 20th
<infoturtle> 2 weeks before the feb UH
<ebel> the banner/table cloth is big. about the size of a blanket :)
<ebel> i wonder is anyone going that way? could be one for a mailing list
<airurando> what is the UL/LIT event?
<infoturtle> nothing, just promote Ubuntu and the UH, it's only ever me and Mike at them
<czajkowski> poke the skynet folks...
<airurando> it just so happens that I have a 9 year old birthday party in the house in early february
<airurando> Limerick folk will be at it
<ebel> there might be someone going up/down
<infoturtle> ooo, now thats just handy!
<airurando> my brother works in BOI 125 O'Connell street (no slagging please he is a real nice guy)
<infoturtle> well you let me know if they would mind bringing it home with them and I'll go meet them airurando
<airurando> could pick up banner at bowling and get to brother
<airurando> I'm sure he won't mind
<infoturtle> oh yea!!
<infoturtle> forgot about that!
<airurando> could you collect if in town some lunchtine?
<garrydonnelly> As a matter if interest, what kind of funding work with? (if that's noy a sensitive question)
<garrydonnelly> *does the group work with
<ebel> airurando: ooooh that'd be very helpful!
<infoturtle> funding?
<ebel> garrydonnelly: this group? we don't really have any funding
<garrydonnelly> Was just wondering if dhl was out of the question.
<garrydonnelly> Ahh, ok.
<airurando> infoturtle: could you get into limerick centre some lunchtime?
<garrydonnelly> Good to know :-)
<ebel> airurando: so i'll give you the banner&cloth at the bowling?
<infoturtle> sure can
<ebel> garrydonnelly: it's all volunteer at the mo.
<infoturtle> just across the road fromme
<airurando> ebel: yip, if infoturtle isn't comming up.
<airurando> infoturtle : brill.
<infoturtle> ebel, I heading up to it
<ebel> infoturtle: ah we can give you it then?
<infoturtle> yep, I forgot about the bowling event
<airurando> cut out middle man
<airurando> excellent.
<ebel> coo
<ebel> cool
<infoturtle> hooray for all!!
<ebel> so, next topic
<ebel> [topic] Irish LoCo Reapproval
<MootBot> New Topic:  Irish LoCo Reapproval
<ebel> from airurando , take it away!
<airurando> thanks ebel
<airurando> Just trying to raise awareness if folks are not already aware that our LoCo will be up for reapproval from 22 Jun 11.
<czajkowski> could be sooner....
<airurando> I had a brief chat with czajkowski a little whie back and she said that the LoCo Council are on track.
<airurando> So it is reasonable to expect that the Irish LoCo will be up for reapproval at a LoCo council meeting sometime after 22 Jun 11.
<czajkowski> depends on how we get through our list this cycle
<airurando> Oh czajkowski
<airurando> how soon
<czajkowski> we've a small amount this cycle so may invite teams from next cycle
<czajkowski> it depends on workload
<airurando> The Irish Loco reapproval wiki page was set up by czajkowski some time ago and can be found at:
<imgarysmith2> what do we have to do to get reapproved
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication
<ebel> for those that don't know, ubuntu ie is an approved Loco. Which means the ubuntu council interviewed us, and approved us, they give us free stuff (like the banner)
<ebel> czajkowski is on the loco council.
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> ebel could you flag the last link please?
<ebel> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication
<ebel> 'approved team' just means they believe you're doing things
<czajkowski> aye so active
<czajkowski> promoting Ubuntu
<ebel> canonical can't afford to give stuff away to teams who don't do stuff
<czajkowski> not just a LUG
<czajkowski> you get the cd packs
<czajkowski> conference packs when needed
<ebel> we do stuff, so it /shouldn't/ been too hard....
<czajkowski> ebel: indeed
<czajkowski> which is also the reason we do team reports and take photos
<czajkowski> makes it easy to remember what we do
<ebel> the main thing to do is keep records/photos of what we do
<ebel> to prove we've done them.
<airurando> I think we should use the next 5 months (give or take) to be ready when the call comes.
<airurando> The reapproval process follows the same system as the approval process:
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<airurando> We do need to et the reapproval wiki page in order
<airurando> thoughts?
<airurando> plan of action?
<ebel> well, we need to record things on that wiki page.
<czajkowski> I can review the page when needed folks
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> i might have a look at it and spruce it up, but maybe not soon
<ebel> prob don't have the time to do much
<airurando> I'll make a stab at it with the details of the IRC meetings and social events that I have knowledge off
<airurando> but I need people to critically review it because I haven't got a clue
<ebel> could we all chip in?
<ebel> just to add details here and there?
<airurando> that would be great.
<ebel> thanks for reminding us airurando
<airurando> It should be mostly links I would hope
<czajkowski> airurando: I will review it.... as I won't be voting on the day
<ebel> next topic?
<airurando> czajkowski: that would be great
<czajkowski> np
<ebel> [topic] Upcoming event: Bowling
<airurando> ebel yip
<MootBot> New Topic:  Upcoming event: Bowling
<ebel> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/579/detail/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/579/detail/
<ebel> we going bowling.
<ebel> in stillorgan
<ebel> (in dublin)
<czajkowski> w00t
<czajkowski> :)
<infoturtle> fun fun fun!
<ebel> it's common to try to do non-pub events every so often
<ebel> to keep the communtiy open to non-drinkers
<ebel> and to spice it up
<infoturtle> but pub afterwards right
<infoturtle> ??
<ebel> sat. 29th jan (see that link)
<ebel> i presume so.....
<infoturtle> ha ha
<ebel> ;)
<airurando> only six signed up so far.
<airurando> ebel you going
<ebel> yeah i'll be going.
<infoturtle> I'm bring my girlfirend too
<airurando> tdr112: want to go as a plus 1?
<infoturtle> *bringing
<airurando> ebel please sign up.
<ebel> airurando: ah yeah
<airurando> or get slashtom to +1
<garrydonnelly> Lol. Was going to say some bowling alleys do serve alcohol. ^.^
<ebel> don't think this one does
<infoturtle> could do like the beer barron and smuggle the hooch in the balls
<ebel> so, hope y'all are there
<ebel> everyone is welcome, and welcome to bring guests.
<ebel> we'll have to pimp it on mailing lists etc.
<airurando> please folks, if you are coming along do sign up on the loco directory listing.
<ebel> slashtom will sent an email around at the weekend
<ebel> and make a bookign on monday
<ebel> so yes, please sign up on the loco directory
<ebel> we need accurate numbers please.
<infoturtle> added for the pods too
<ebel> pods?
<infoturtle> pod cast to remind people to sign up for it
<ebel> cool
<ebel> right, next
<ebel> [topic] Engineer's Week
<MootBot> New Topic:  Engineer's Week
<ebel> this is a (dublin) event with lots of different techy groups doing things
<ebel> e.g. TOG, the dublin hacker space are doing a soldering event
<ebel> i've sent some emails to the list with what i've been saying to frank, the organiser
<ebel> they want someone to do a 'day in the life of a sysadmin' for them
<ebel> it's called "it community day"
<ebel> they are changing things around a bit
<czajkowski> cool
<ebel> but last word i heard was taht would be on saturday 16th april
<ebel> i assume it's open to all.
<czajkowski> frank is the current chair of ILUG isnt he ?
<ebel> does anyone want to talk at it for ubuntu ireland?
<ebel> i've worked as a sysadmin w/ loinux so i can do it if we're stuck
<airurando> do it ebel
<infoturtle> go ebel
<ebel> also, there's a meeting on 8th feb in their office in ballbridge with people who are going to talk (it was supposed to be tomorrow)
<ebel> i'll go along, anyone else want to come? (I assume we can bring a few if wanted)
<ebel> this is more of an organisers meeting (I *think*)
<ebel> i'll keep y'all informed of any other details.
<ebel> looks like no-one else wants to volunteer. :P
<ebel> ok i'll do it :)
<infoturtle> man ebel, I wouldn't knw nuff to do it
<ebel> well, you're all welcome to come to the day (I think)
<ebel> right, next topic
<ebel> [topic] Ubuntu Ireland member(s) speaking at FOSDEM
<MootBot> New Topic:  Ubuntu Ireland member(s) speaking at FOSDEM
<ebel> FOSDEM = free open source develoeprs european meet up
<ebel> big FLOSS weekend conference in brussels in a few weeks
<ebel> czajkowski, our member in absentia, is doing a lightening talk
<ebel> Fair play!
<czajkowski> Are you UK Government backing Free Software ?
<infoturtle> well done indeed!
<czajkowski> is my talk
<ebel> er, grammer?
<czajkowski> Thanks ebel
<czajkowski> Are the UK Government backing Free Software ?
<airurando> go czajkowski
<czajkowski> yeah I really need to write that talk
<imgarysmith> well done laura, good luck with it
<czajkowski> Thanks folks
<czajkowski> It's a lightning talk
<czajkowski> so 15 mins of fame
<ebel> er grammer? "is..." not "are..."
<ebel> There is only one UK Government, so it's singular.
<czajkowski> not sure what the title says tbh
<czajkowski> :s
<ebel> slashtom correctly points out there are several governments in the UK. Scottish government for example. anyway pedantry
<ebel> and you get off cause you're sick.
<ebel> anyway, good luck
<ebel> right that's that
<ebel> [topic] any other business?
<MootBot> New Topic:  any other business?
<infoturtle> one more
<czajkowski> yes
<infoturtle> UH for next week?
<infoturtle> are they on?
<czajkowski> does anyone have an interest in running a OSSBarcamp ?
<czajkowski> UL may get to host it, but would need people to actually run it
<imgarysmith> is free software bring backed by the UK government
<imgarysmith> problem solved
<ebel> [topic] UH next week
<MootBot> New Topic:  UH next week
<infoturtle> the usal thing is the 3rd Wenesday and Thursday of the month which would be next week right?
<ebel> well, i forgot, i could pop along?
<imgarysmith> that should say being, stupid autocomplete
<garrydonnelly> What is ossbarcamp?
<ebel> UH is usually last wed of the month
<czajkowski> ossbarcamp.com
<czajkowski> garrydonnelly: an open souce barcamp
<ebel> garrydonnelly: just a sec, we'll get to that
<ebel> which is next wed (in dub)
<infoturtle> that would next week, sorry got my weeks wrong
<infoturtle> and Thursday here
<garrydonnelly> Okies
<ebel> well me & slashtom'll be there
<ebel> so UH dub is on.
<ebel> from 7pm this time, like last tiem
<infoturtle> I'll be at the Limerick one anyway
<infoturtle> 6-8pm
<airurando> I'll set up for Dub aND lIM SO.
<ebel> cool, so they are on. :)
<infoturtle> edd salad
<infoturtle> *egg
<ebel> coo
<ebel> [topic] ossbarcamp
<MootBot> New Topic:  ossbarcamp
<ebel> czajkowski?
<czajkowski> would anyone like to help run on
<infoturtle> Wheres it on?
<czajkowski> I've a vneue in May in UL most likely
<infoturtle> I could give a hand
<ebel> me and slashtom are in .au for half of may
<czajkowski> just wondered if there was interest
<czajkowski> wondering should I skip this cycle
<czajkowski> and plan one for september ..
<ebel> ossbarcamp uk ?
<czajkowski> oggcamp :)
<czajkowski> July
<ebel> compromise! isle of man!
<ebel> ossbarcamp.im
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> anything else?
<czajkowski> nope
<infoturtle> all done
<ebel> [topic] any other business?
<MootBot> New Topic:  any other business?
<ebel> nope?
<ebel> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 15:56.
<ebel> well that was probably the longest irc meeting.....
<ebel> :)
<fudgez> :)
<fudgez> see you all next time :)
<infoturtle> lucky I was sitting down for that one :D
<garrydonnelly> Cool. Nice to listen in. :-) see you next time
<infoturtle> off to record, see yall later!
<ebel> good luck!
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-20
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 16/02/2011 8pm here || Ubuntu Hours: Dublin: last Wed. of month @7pm, Trinity Capital Hotel Bar; Limerick: last Thurs. of month 6pm, Absolute Hotel; Cork TBA || Ubuntu Bowling! http://loco.ubuntu.com/ev
<mokmeister> evening all
<infoturtle> how do mokmeister?
<hughbert> good evening...
<hughbert> anybody online??
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-21
<tdr112> yep
<Belserusk> Hi. How can I get rsync to recognise /home/johndoe/Documents/Wallpaper/ in my Exclude-List.txt? I can get it to recognise babiloo.log file & CD_Images folder in my home directory with no problem.
<ebel> hello
<ebel> depends in what directory you start rsync from
<ebel> if you start it from /home/johndoe/
<ebel> then it would be something like "./Documents/Wallpaper/*"
<ebel> I think
<ebel> you may need to play around with the leading "./", "." and trailing "/*"
<Belserusk> ebel, I will give it a shot. Thank you.
<infoturtle> I've uploaded the pod cast through ubuntu-ie.org, after i did it said the first attached file would be listed in the rss feed but theres no file in the rss, anyone know what it means?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-22
 * VampiricPadraig HI!
<VampiricPadraig> test
<czajkowski> VampiricPadraig: hi
<VampiricPadraig> woah...woops..Didn't know it went outside my own IRC server...
<VampiricPadraig> Sorry about that czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> nn
<VampiricPadraig> nn
<tdr112> afternoon all
<infoturtle> hey guys, ubuntu-ie.org is down, anyone shed some light???
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || IRC Meeting: 16/02/2011 8pm here || Ubuntu Hours: Dublin: last Wed. of month @7pm, Trinity Capital Hotel; Limerick: last Thurs. of month 6pm, Absolute Hotel; Cork TBA || Bowling! http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/579/de
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || Channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || IRC Meeting: 16/02/2011 8pm here || Ubuntu Hours: Dublin: last Wed. of month @7pm, Trinity Capital Hotel; Limerick: last Thurs. of month 6pm, Absolute Hotel; Cork TBA || Bowling! http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/579/detail/
<airurando> I noticed that the elongated channel topic had truncated the link for the bowling.
<airurando> some editing was required.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-23
<imgarysmith> hey guys
<imgarysmith> just asking for thoughts/feedback on the ubuntu-ie podcast
<mokmeister> morning all
<tdr112> afternoon all
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> tdr112: can you get to ubuntu-ie.org
<tdr112> nope its down http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu-ie.org
<czajkowski> aye domain expired last night
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> balls
<NET||abuse> hey there guys, i'm looking at hosting solutions, we need a vps host, and seperately a dns and email only host.
<NET||abuse> at the moment our email andd dns is in blacknight, and our vps is on dediserve
<czajkowski> NET||abuse: talk to davem
<czajkowski> he's in blacknight
<NET||abuse> we're looking at thrust vps hosting.
<czajkowski> ok
<NET||abuse> and seperately, i hate the blacknight UI for finding stuff, email addresses and what not
<NET||abuse> and 80/year for 20 domains.. not sure if that's a good deal.
<czajkowski> i dont know tbh
<czajkowski> I only use bk
<NET||abuse> ;) fair nufsky :)
<czajkowski> sorry
<NET||abuse> finding the migration over thelast 4 months with dediserve was very unstable.
<NET||abuse> not sure i want to stick with them because of it.
<czajkowski> nods
<NET||abuse> also, price comparison to something like thrust, they're 1/3 the cost
<davem> NET||abuse: its grand when you get used to it :p
<NET||abuse> davem, well one thing
<NET||abuse> you have an account of 200 domains,,
<NET||abuse> you want to do a quick edi ton an email address.
<NET||abuse> try finding email addresses with any kind of wild card int he domain manager
<NET||abuse> doesn't do any kind of matching like that.
<NET||abuse> just explicitly have to get the name right or nothing
<davem> well you'd do it under "Web hosting >> Email >> Email Addresses" Search for *domainname in the search box and bam you're done
<davem> thats after selecting the right subscription under "Select Subscription"
<NET||abuse> let me try now so i'm not spouting rubbish
<davem> 1) Select subscription email is hosted on
<davem> 2) Go to the email addresses menu
<davem> 3) search for *@domainname etc
<davem> 4) Profit
<NET||abuse> ye, ok * does work :P
<NET||abuse> well then' we;re down to how competitive it is
<NET||abuse> might stick it out with blacknight after all :)
<davem> :)
<czajkowski> see I told ya so
<czajkowski> :p
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-17
<Tribaal> Hey folks, just a quick info: we're putting a "django drinkup" together in Dublin on Saturday
<Tribaal> feel free to drop by (even if you don't care about django, it's pretty laid back)
<Tribaal> The Long Stone pub, 6pm+
<ebel> cool
<slashtommy> Tribaal: the following Saturday is the 3rd birthday of Tog - the Dublin Hackerspace
<ebel> Tis open to the public, everyone can come. should be bit of a party.
<Tribaal> awesome :)
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-18
<czajkowski> http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/minister-considering-broadcasting-charge-whether-you-have-a-tv-or-not-536421.html
<tdr112> its turning into a tax state
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> still over here we pay water charges and council charges
<czajkowski> if we lived 500 meters across the bridge our council tax would be crazy
<czajkowski> but equally bins get collected our roads are good and my gp service and hospital is top notch
<ebel> hello
<tdr112> yo
<tdr112> forgot that
<ebel> IRC meeting shortly
<tdr112> was it not 8pm
<ebel> er... was it not 9pm?!
<ebel> has the meeting happened?
<moylan> hasn't happened yet
<moylan> i thought it was 9
<moylan> it was an easier time for all
<ebel> yes 9pm
<ebel> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/308/detail/ as is on the agenda
<moylan> and something to do while wikipedia is offline :-)
<tdr112> ok
<tdr112> np
<ebel> well we could start now, or wait a few mins for people to join ☺
<moylan> wait 5 mins might be best
<ebel> aye
<ebel> so... how's everyone doing? </watercooler-talk>
<moylan> wondering if the old dublin bbses are online while the web is shutdown.  come back toppsi! :-)
<ebel> hehe
<moylan> of course then i realised i'd need to find a) modem, b)cables, c) serial port, d)bbs numbers
<ebel> So, shall we start?
<moylan> yup
<ebel> airurando was on to me and said they couldn't make it, so i'll chair the meeting
<moylan> cool
<ebel> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Jan 18 21:08:05 2012 UTC.  The chair is ebel. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ebel> Welcome to the January IRC Meeting for Ubuntu IE
<ebel> please say PRESENT if you're here and paying attention.
<ebel> PRESENT
<moylan> PRESENT
<Victor9098> PRESENT
<tdr112> here
<ebel> the agenda for this meeting is here http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/308/detail/
<ebel> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/308/detail/
<tdr112> PRESENT
<ebel> #topic review
<ebel> #subtopic DNS
<ebel> (Changing ubuntu-ie.org DNS to point to blacknight)
<ebel> I haven't looked into this yet, sorry.
<moylan> christmas happened. :-)
<ebel> Canonical have some fancy commands you can do to change DNS parameters w/ permissions etc.
<ebel> but haven't looked into it yet.
<ebel> sorry, i'll try to look into again
<ebel> #subtopic
<ebel> #subtopic infoturtle to be ready to maintain, install & admin new website
<ebel> but infoturtle isn't here....
<ebel> perhaps we leave this until later, infoturtle might show up
<moylan> shelve it till next meeting?
<ebel> #subtopic ebel to reply to people w.r.t. cds
<ebel> I have replied to everyone who expressed an interest in getting some CDs, and gave my address. I haven't recieved any SAEs and haven't sent any CDs out ☹
<ebel> So we still have about half the CDs left.
<ebel> Anyone want any?
<moylan> i use netbooks so cds are superfluous
<ebel> I'm unsure why the uptake has been so low this time, could be a combination of (a) me idlying too long with sending them out (b) people waiting for LTS (c) "send me a SAE" is more effort than when I posted them CDs for free
<moylan> i think these days most installs are from usb
<ebel> perhaps...
<ebel> any comments on the review of previous action items?
<moylan> no
<ebel> #topic Campuscon this Saturday from tdr112
<tdr112> http://campuscon.hackingwit.com/
<tdr112> i will be along this weekend
<tdr112> and i will be giving a talk and giving out ubuntu cd after / during the event
<ebel> Did you get the CDs I left in TOG? Do you want/need any more?
<tdr112> i have them
<tdr112> i am in tog now
<tdr112> if any is in the area feel free to drop by and get a cd
<tdr112> thats all
<ebel> cool
<ebel> anything else we can do to help?
<tdr112> nope , thanks for the cds
<ebel> kewl
<ebel> #topic Any other business?
<ebel> We've reached the end of the agenda, any other business?
<moylan> can't think of any
<tdr112> all done here
<ebel> Oh, I should mention that I'll get the DNS looked at by next meeting
<ebel> #agreed ebel to look at DNS for next meeting
<ebel> AOB?
<ebel> nope
<ebel> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Jan 18 21:28:05 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2012/ubuntu-ie.2012-01-18-21.08.moin.txt
<ebel> thanks for coming everyone!
<moylan> thanks for hosting
<ebel> np
<Victor9098> Finally made it to my first meeting! Was painless (lots to learn)
<moylan> i must go through the old minutes to see if there's anything there that could be useful
<ebel> Victor9098: cool. feel free to say anything you want
<Victor9098> ebel: Thanks you
<moylan> thought today with sections of the web offline there would be more irc activity.  much less though.  twitter was busier though
<ebel> hehehe
<Victor9098> Do not think the students trying to write essays will have rushed to the irc, maybe if it was the end of semester there would have been more of a panic
<moylan> well when one medium goes down i would have expected them to use another channel (irc/twitter) or step away from computer entirely.  seeing one medium twitter busier than irc though to my mind is odd.
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/88ueqz
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-19
<czajkowski> ello
<moylan> hi
<moylan> hope you're healing fast
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> getting there slowly
<czajkowski> the damn itching of the scar is driving me a bit bonkers
<moylan> at least going in the right direction
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> they said thats a good sign
<moylan> means the nerves are working 100%
<moylan> the internet blackout yesterday was interesting.
<moylan> the american politicians backing off their own bill because of it will only encourage more such events.
<czajkowski> at least my twitter stream and G+ stream may be quiet
<moylan> i found twitter much busier yesterday.  irc was quiet.  don't use g+.  prefer diaspora
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday 15 Feb 12 @ 9pm  || Stay tuned for details of the next Ubuntu Hour!
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-22
<czajkowski> http://www.tjmcintyre.com/2012/01/adrian-weckler-confims-that-irelands.html
<terran> czajkowski: Doesn't matter to us! Let Ireland sink I say
<moylan> and people in ireland will ignore it like they do any law they disagree with?
<czajkowski> terran: aloha there looking forward to fosdem?
<terran> indeed!
<terran> lots of Redbrick people going
<terran> should be good fun
<terran> are you taking the train?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> and taking part in it
<terran> Lightning talk?
<czajkowski> panel discussion
<czajkowski> http://www.tjmcintyre.com/2012/01/adrian-weckler-confims-that-irelands.html
<terran> you already linked that :p
<czajkowski> wellthen you know so
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> terran: any Skynet folks going?
<terran> nope, just you and me
<terran> tyrion and davem were going to but pulled out
<czajkowski> sad to see the comp soc so dead tbh :/
<czajkowski> you know in 2012 skynet will be 20 years old 5 years since skycon :/
<terran> yeah it's pretty shocking that it's gone from best soc in ul to nothingness in 5 years
<czajkowski> very sad :(
<moylan> when did czajkowski leave again?
<czajkowski> we worked so hard to get it whas
<czajkowski> moylan: it was doing well for some time after I left
<czajkowski> just seems like the last 2-3 years
<czajkowski> it's not done any big eent or travelling
<czajkowski> and we worked so hard to get it where it was just sad :(
<terran> sure look at the committee, a bunch of kids who do nothing
<terran> we have no admins who are still in UL
<czajkowski> once we lose the server room that soc will die
<czajkowski> seems fecking crazy ass to me
<terran> they tried to organise a Christmas party but failed to email anyone or create a facebook event or anything
<terran> and then cancelled it on the day due to 'lack of interest'
<czajkowski> not making any use of past members who are in big named companies to help
<czajkowski> would love a 1 hr meeting with the committee to *help* them
<czajkowski> and so help me they'd have some thigns on their list after 1 hr!
<czajkowski> http://images-mediawiki-sites.thefullwiki.org/02/7/9/5/3763941010029450.jpg
<czajkowski> would be me!
<terran> I said fuck it I'm still going out and I managed to get 5 skynet people to come out with me and a big group of mbul people
<czajkowski> nods
<terran> in an hour of organisation
<terran> and they said they couldn't get any interest after a month?
<czajkowski> maybe they just dont know how based on the last couple of years
<terran> useless bags of shit
<czajkowski> do they even have a budget?
<czajkowski> terran: language!
<terran> apparently the finances are in order
<terran> but with no events at all there's nothing to ask for money for
<czajkowski> I would should I reach out and offer a google hangout meeting to help
<czajkowski> they could get google speakers heanet redhat
<czajkowski> many more based on old members
<czajkowski> terran: think they'd like/appreciate a google hangout meeting with me
<czajkowski> given they dont know me from adam
<czajkowski> the fear of the wrath of cypher is long gone
<terran> I'd say join #foobar and try to get their attention first
<czajkowski> you there?
<terran> red_ is the current pres
<terran> yeah
<czajkowski> ok you can introduce me to folks
<ebel> hehe
<ebel> sounds a lot like ucd netsoc aswell
<ebel> this can happen to college societies, since people leave/graduation etc.
<czajkowski> yes true
<czajkowski> but if the soc dies
<czajkowski> they lose their server room
<ebel> yeah
<czajkowski> and thousands of equipment are in there
<czajkowski> and also my ssh connection to irc :)
<czajkowski> terran: that was a healthy discussion
<terran> yeah pity it was all between us older people and none of the current UL people except for acous
<terran> hopefully the committee will read back through it
<czajkowski> nods
#ubuntu-ie 2013-01-18
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashbel> good morning, you have much snow?
<czajkowski> I do
<czajkowski> oddles of it in Guildford today
<slashbel> i thought you had moved back to barracks?
<czajkowski> I did
<czajkowski> but over at Jons
<czajkowski> we were out last night so stayed over
<slashbel> ah, and you might end up stuck there!
<czajkowski> ah am here for the weekend no matter :)
<czajkowski> snow is very heavy and coming down fast
<slashbel> just as well :)
<ebel> erk
<ebel> hope it doesn't turn too snowpocalpse for you
<czajkowski> oh it will be I suspect
<tdr112> just lots of rain here in Dublin
<czajkowski> https://plus.google.com/102921374554385564572/posts/3tSksKANgaW
<ebel> aye rain
#ubuntu-ie 2013-01-20
<solarcloud_3scrn> morning, or afternoonings/ers as I've just woke -up.
<ebel> ello
<solarcloud_3scrn> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ frigg. all on there !!!
#ubuntu-ie 2017-01-19
<pwjb> anyone alive here ?
<czajkowski> me
<pwjb> polak ?
<pwjb> ( no ja też, głupio mi mówić po angielsku do polaka)
<pwjb> mam pytanie nie o linuksie ale ... inne a szukam kogoś kto jest fizycznie w irlandii
<czajkowski> no
<czajkowski> Irish
<pwjb> ok, sorry, so I will now talk in english
<czajkowski> that's ok
<czajkowski> it happens :)
<pwjb> I need a price of particular medicine in ireland and I cannot find it online, so someone must idk, call a local pharmacy and ask... the medicine is "intuniv", in uk it costs £56, i could find that... and i'm looking on irish price because shire farmaceuticals, a company that is making it is based in ireland and it could be cheaper there
<czajkowski> pwjb: try boots
<czajkowski> it's a pharmacy
<pwjb> boots.com -> nothing, this is a prescription drug, and idk if it is legal to sell such medicines online there
<czajkowski> no it's not
<czajkowski> but they will at least if you ring them be able to tell you the price
<czajkowski> for example all prescriptions in UK are £8.20
<pwjb> my spoken english is very.. well .. non existent..
<pwjb> yes, but if someone is buying prescription drug from outside of uk/ie.. idk if it is legal..
<pwjb> anyway, thing that interests me now is sorely price, if it is outlandish there is no reason to pursue
<pwjb> ( i understand you must be on nhs (/irish eq.) to go for discount, this is out of question for someone not from that country)
<czajkowski> I'm not sure sorry
<clivejo> czajkowski: prescriptions in NI are free
<clivejo> but you have to be resident here
<pwjb> clivejo: i've called to a pharmacy in ie and they told me that the same (that is original not generic) medicine cost there 53.50 eur for 100 tbl... and previously when I've checked in germany they have 28 (!) yes tbl for 98,91 eur , the same dose all original from the same factory
#ubuntu-ie 2018-01-19
<CoderEurope> czajkowski, Anclue on how to get from Galway train station - to Kinvara ?
<CoderEurope> **any clue on .... how .?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> not sure
<czajkowski> CoderEurope: Bus not a train
<czajkowski> https://goo.gl/maps/Q7MynsftN4U2
<CoderEurope> czajkowski, Ah, okay thanks alot cheers.
#ubuntu-ie 2020-01-18
<singam> hi
